# Frage verständniss Start / Stop Taster



## maxi (7 November 2008)

Also in der EN ISO 12100 Teil 2 Absatz 4.11.8 B steht:



> In der nähe jeder START-Steuereinrichtung muss eine STOP-Steuereinrichtung angeordnet sein. Wird die START / STOP- Funktion mithilfe einer Steuereinrichtung mit selbsttätiger Rückstellung beweirkt, muss eine getrennte STOP-Steuereinrichtung vorgesehen sein, wenn sich ein Risiko daraus ergeben kann, dass beim Loslassen der Steuereinrichtung mit selbsttätiger Rückstellung kein STOP-Befehl ausgelöst wird.


 
Kapiert das jemand und kann das mal ins *deutsche* übersetzen.


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Also in der EN ISO 12100 Teil 2 Absatz 4.11.8 B steht:
> 
> 
> 
> Kapiert das jemand und kann das mal ins *deutsche* übersetzen.





Wenn du irgendwo einen Starttaster hast, mußt du auch einen Stoptaster vorsehen. Auch wenn der Starttaster beim Loslassen funktionell ein Stop auslöst, muß der Stoptaster hin, wenn sich die Gefahr ergibt, daß der Starttaster z.Bsp. klemmt. Ich denk aber, ein Not-Aus in Reichweite sollte dann vielleicht auch genügen???


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwo einen Starttaster hast, mußt du auch einen Stoptaster vorsehen. Auch wenn der Starttaster beim Loslassen funktionell ein Stop auslöst, muß der Stoptaster hin, wenn sich die Gefahr ergibt, daß der Starttaster z.Bsp. klemmt. Ich denk aber, ein Not-Aus in Reichweite sollte dann vielleicht auch genügen???



ja, sollte genügen!


----------



## volker (7 November 2008)

denke ich auch so.
der stop ist ja in der regel auch nur ein taster.
und wenn ich stoppe wenn der start klemmt startet die anlage wieder sobald ich stop loslasse. es sei denn ich progge start als positive flanke.


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2008)

volker schrieb:


> und wenn ich stoppe wenn der start klemmt startet die anlage wieder sobald ich stop loslasse. es sei denn ich progge start als positive flanke.



:shock:

volker, bitte gib uns eine liste der anlagen, die du programmiert hast, ich möchte mich gern davon fernhalten!


----------



## nico (10 November 2008)

Ich denke mal eine Flankenauswertung an einem Start-Taster sollte Standard sein. So habe ich es jedenfalls gelernt.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2008)

und bei mir kommt sogar eine Fehlermeldung, sollte der Start- oder Stopptaster dauerbetätigt sein.


----------



## wincc (12 November 2008)

Fehlermeldung bei dauerhaft betätigtem Stop oder Schnellstop-Taster bringe ich auch 

Starttaster haben standartmässig eine einschaltverzögerung von 100ms und eine ausschaltverzögerung von 200ms


----------

